# Cleaning Calcium buildup



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

What products/mixtures do you use to safely and effectively remove Calcium buildup from glass ?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

anything acidic would work. if the buildup is below the water line, it will slowly re-desolve.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

I have to clean my 75G tank for new project. In the past I used Vinegar, Lemon juice, razor, hot water. Just wondering if there is something better on the market.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I would just use plain vinegar. It is probably the safest thing to use.

There are all sorts of stronger acids that would also work, but I like to keep things easy and safe 

I suppose you could use some diluted muriotic (sp?) acid (which is diluted HCl).


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I am having a hard time getting my new used tank clean also. Vinegar just doesnt seem to work. Next i think im gonna try some muriatic acid.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

vinegar should work like a charm. Just need to have a little patience. I suppose you could use lime-away if you have the tank gutted. As long as you rinse well, ther ehsouldn't be an issue.

hmm...I suppose you could use some CO2 to help you 

fill the tank completely with H2O and desolve enough CO2 to crash the pH 

if that can disolve snail shells, no reason it shouldn't do the deposits too 

partially, but not completely joking on the latest method


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

I would only use muriatic acid on an empty tank.
Vinegar always cleans things up really well for me, but my water is soft.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have that kind of water too and I wish there were a magic bullet that would make it easier.
If you find something better than what you named above, I'd be interested in hearing about it.

I've heard a salt paste is supposed to be effective, but haven't had the guts to try it.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

My problem is I cant get the vinegar to stay on the sides of the tank long enough before it evaporates. The tank is empty. I have heard the salt idea too, but havent tried it.


----------



## bryce2003 (Apr 24, 2004)

When I clean up any tanks of mine I use a clean rag and white spirits. This I have found to be the most effective thing for cleaning stubborn glass stains of nearly any kind. As it is alcohol based it evaporates dry and doesn't leave smudges. Once I have cleaned the whole tank I let it sit for about 1/2 hour then give it another go for good measure. Once the white spirits has fully evaporated I then rinse it. To do this I completely fill it with water then let it sit for 1/2 hour and pour it out, I then repeat the process about 2-3 more times although once should be enough. I have never had any drama's with fish or plants by doing things this way and have been doing this for quite a while. I also use it for cleaning the outside of all my tanks and it cleans the calcium build up on the outside of one of my tanks that gets built up really my bad quicker and better than anything else that I have tried. Hope this helps.
Cheers,
Bryce.


----------

